# Superchargers to Nova Scotia



## m3_4_wifey (Jul 26, 2016)

Looks like it's going to get a little easier to get to Nova Scotia this summer! 

Details on supercharge.info show them as 120kwh systems, but I'm assuming that is just that we don't really know what supercharger versions they are putting in.


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

m3_4_wifey said:


> Looks like it's going to get a little easier to get to Nova Scotia this summer!
> 
> Details on supercharge.info show them as 120kwh systems, but I'm assuming that is just that we don't really know what supercharger versions they are putting in.
> View attachment 25771


Cool. I'm down by Lunenburg, NS and looking to come your way to get to Toronto.
Unfortunately, it's still Supercharger desert here, but there is the occasional level 2 charger with some even free. Tricky part is to beat the ICE cars to the parking spot.


----------



## PEIEVGUY (Dec 19, 2018)

Stole these from Electric Vehicle Association of Atlantic Canada on Facebook. I will update again when they go live.

Salisbury, NB:










Einfield, NS


----------



## m3_4_wifey (Jul 26, 2016)

PiperPaul said:


> Cool. I'm down by Lunenburg, NS and looking to come your way to get to Toronto.
> Unfortunately, it's still Supercharger desert here, but there is the occasional level 2 charger with some even free. Tricky part is to beat the ICE cars to the parking spot.


Looks like once on the island you really should have a CCS or Chademo adapter. The CCS adapter is not confirmed for North America yet, but hopefully it is just a supply and demand problem and they want to get them out to Europe right now.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

This is great news. I was considering a vacation up in Nova Scotia and was checking out whether could do it with my M3 ... looked doable but not all that convenient. The adds shown in the map above, particularly the one near Halifax, will make it much more convenient and a more likely expedition


----------



## PEIEVGUY (Dec 19, 2018)

Moncton and St. Stephen are game changers to us Maritimers who want to travel to the USA. No longer will we have to go 'up' to Fredericton, NB and cross at Houlton, ME.


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

m3_4_wifey said:


> Looks like once on the island you really should have a CCS or Chademo adapter. The CCS adapter is not confirmed for North America yet, but hopefully it is just a supply and demand problem and they want to get them out to Europe right now.


The sites I've used or seen in https://www.plugshare.com/location/20816 (example) have J-1772 plugs. The bigger problem is that locals aren't used to seeing EVs so don't feel the need to leave the spots open. (see comments for this site)


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

PEIEVGUY said:


> Moncton and St. Stephen are game changers to us Maritimers who want to travel to the USA. No longer will we have to go 'up' to Fredericton, NB and cross at Houlton, ME.


Yes! St. Stephen is my preferred route that I've used for motorcycle trips. Apparently there is also a level 2 charger in St. Stephen at https://www.plugshare.com/location/17286.


----------



## PEIEVGUY (Dec 19, 2018)

Add Quispamsis, NB (Saint John’s, NB) to the list of Maritime Canada Superchargers coming soon!


----------



## PEIEVGUY (Dec 19, 2018)

The SCs at the Big Stop in Einfield, NS are installed! I believe it won't be long until they are live!

View attachment 26798
View attachment 26798


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

PEIEVGUY said:


> The SCs at the Big Stop in Einfield, NS are installed! I believe it won't be long until they are live!
> 
> View attachment 26798
> View attachment 26798


Thanks @PEIEVGUY for keeping us up to date - much appreciated!
(BTW: the attachment links don't work: "The requested page could not be found.")


----------



## PEIEVGUY (Dec 19, 2018)

PiperPaul said:


> Thanks @PEIEVGUY for keeping us up to date - much appreciated!
> (BTW: the attachment links don't work: "The requested page could not be found.")


No problem!

That's weird, I could see the pics when I previewed my post.


----------



## PEIEVGUY (Dec 19, 2018)

Nova Scotia Power is working on the SuperChargers at the Einfield location! Shouldn't be long now!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Us tourists need one on Cape Breton!


----------



## PEIEVGUY (Dec 19, 2018)

Einfield, NS is officially open!


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

PEIEVGUY said:


> Einfield, NS is officially open!


Hey; excellent news - thanks for the update.
Are you in the Enfield area a lot? Have a friend at NS Power? Or have psychedelic powers?


----------



## PEIEVGUY (Dec 19, 2018)

PiperPaul said:


> Hey; excellent news - thanks for the update.
> Are you in the Enfield area a lot? Have a friend at NS Power? Or have psychedelic powers?


None of the above, simply monitoring the Electric Vehicle Association of Atlantic Canada (EVAAC) on Facebook.


----------



## PEIEVGUY (Dec 19, 2018)

Looks like another East Coast SuperCharger being installed this summer! 
Woodstock, NB! Super convenient for anyone crossing the boarder into or from Maine!


----------



## PEIEVGUY (Dec 19, 2018)

Once again, I've stolen this from EVAAC on Facebook; the SC at Quispamsis, NB (aka Saint John) is live!


----------



## PEIEVGUY (Dec 19, 2018)

And now Salsisbury, NB (Moncton) is live!


----------

